# To OFA a dog...



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was told you have to have some kind of permanent identification on the dog, like a tatoo or a microchip. I was wondering how accurate this is?


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

It does not REQUIRE it, but it does note if the dog WAS permanently identified (taken from offa.org website) and if it was verified by the vet.

Radiograph must be permanently marked with:
1.	Registered name and/or number
2.	Name of veterinarian or hospital making the film
3.	Date of radiograph taken

OFA number is made up of:
Example: LR-100E24M-PI
LR = Breed Code, in this case a Labrador Retriever
100 = Ascending numerical identifier given to each animal within a breed evaluated as normal and given a number, in this case the 100th Labrador to be given a number
E = The phenotypic OFA evaluation, in this case E = Excellent, other normal phenotypes include G (Good) and F (Fair).
24 = The age in months when the testing was done, in this case 24 months
M = Sex, in this case a male
PI or VPI = Indicates that the animal has been permanently identified in the form of tattoo or microchip. If the dog is permanently identified AND the id has been verified and signed off by the attending veterinarian, a suffix of VPI is applied. If the animals lacks permanent identification, a suffix of NOPI is applied.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

